# Dovetail Jig question



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm looking at the Porter Cable and/or Rockler dovetail jig. I see these both come with an insert for your router base to act as a guide within the provided templates. What I cannot seem to find though, is what routers those guides they give you fit.

I have an older Rigid router. I bout it probably 8 years ago at Home Depot. Came with a plunge and fixed base. I can get the model number when I am back home if needed. How can I tell if either of these jigs will work with my router? I downloaded both manuals, but it doesn't give dimensions for the guide plates or a list of what routers they work with.

Anyone here able to help? I would like to get one of these jigs for father's day, but if it means having to get a new router too then it won't work out.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

According to the Ridgid tool forum you should be good to go…

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/power-tools/woodworking-discussion-forum/14699-ridgid-router-combo-and-porter-cable-dovetail-jig


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Using hardboard, you can easily make a custom base plate for your router, and cut the center hole to fit the guide bushing for the dovetail jig. I have several that I use for different purposes, such as when I need to use a large diameter bit.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks.

I'm quite confused. I seem to have determined I have two base plates, on with a 1.25" hole, and one with a 2.25" hole. I read somewhere that the porter cable set has bushings that are made for a 1 3/8" opening (I wish it said this in the manual, but doesn't), but then I see that the small base plate replacement option for the porter cable routers has a 1 1/8" opening. You would expect the porter cable jig set to be compatible with their own routers though right?

I'm starting to think this is like dust collection fittings. Nothing is compatible. Apparently my router has the same hole pattern for the sub base as the PC 690 series, so maybe I can just buy one of those on faith that its compatible with the dovetail jig set.

Anyone with the PC 4210/12 that can confirm what size opening I need in my sub base for the guide bushings?

-Brian


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

have one in my hand now
OD at the threads is 1-1/8

The 1-5/8" refers to the rebate the guide sits down into. So it can sit flush with the base's bottom.

Rub collar on the insert has an od of 3/4"

My Craftsman router can use this jig and collar


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks. I checked my router base. Looks like It has a 1 1/8" opening , with a recessed area around that that is about 1 3/8"/ Sounds like it might work. If not, I think I'm only out a router base, which is $20 or less, assuming I can find the right one.

-Brian


----------

